# Solution for Airtel GPRS users for PPP Error-



## Akshay (Jan 27, 2006)

I am posting this solution because many ppl come across this common error and r not able to connect to the net using  bluetooth and AIRTEL GPRS connection

(applicable only in case of Win XP pro. without the service pack 2)
Go to Control panel - phone and modem settings - Modems tab - select Bluetooth modem - advanced tab -
In extra initialization commands, type: AT+CGDCONT=1,"IP","airtelgprs.com","",0,0 (there are no spaces in between)

For dial up no. use - *99# or *99***1#

Always keep the User name and password field blank

If anyone knows wht "AT+CGDCONT=1,"IP","airtelgprs.com","",0,0" means, plz let me know


----------



## Vishal Gupta (Jan 27, 2006)

Its the AT command for making the connection.
The format of this AT command is as follows:


```
AT+cgdcont=<cid>,<PDP_type>,<APN>,<PDP_addr>,"d_comp",<h_comp>
```
for example:

*AT+cgdcont=1,â€?IPâ€?,â€?testâ€?,â€?10.10.10.10â€?,0,0*

Here the APN is the abbreviation of Access Ponit Name,usually it would be provided by the ISP.

Can't tell more than this


----------



## deathvirus_me (Jan 29, 2006)

> For dial up no. use - *99# or *99***1#



My Samsung X430 could dial *99# , *99*1**1# , *99***1# - *99***9# ..... while my Nokia 6630 and Nokia 6681 can dial only *99# and *99***1# .. and then my Motorola C650 can dial only *99***1# and *99***3# ... so i guess it depends upon the phone ....

AT commands are also not supported by many phones .. specially the older ones ... doesn't work on my Motorola C350 ....


----------



## amritpal2489 (Feb 1, 2006)

is there any hack so that i can open other websites on Airtel Live (not Airtel GPRS)


----------



## prasad_den (Feb 7, 2006)

Hi.., 
I have tried the methods you have mentioned.. But I keep getting error messages like 
*Error 692: There was a hardware failure in the modem or other connecting device*
or
*Error 668 - The connection dropped*
I've tried googling but to no avail...


----------



## Mangal Pandey (Feb 8, 2006)

same problem here.
but i always disconnect & then restart the system.
thats the i way i get rid of that problem. i very peculiar problem for all LG mobile phones.


----------



## Akshay (Feb 14, 2006)

restarting both the devices is d only solution. Also chk if u r within d bluetooth range. if u r using Win XP SP2, these kind of prb. keep coming up. Only solution den wud b reverting to SP1...


----------



## soham (Feb 14, 2006)

Mangal Pandey said:
			
		

> same problem here.
> but i always disconnect & then restart the system.
> thats the i way i get rid of that problem. i very peculiar problem for all LG mobile phones.



I too use a LG phone. Initially my phone too used to give a lot of trouble but now its become more stable. And the PPP error doesnot necessarily imply that u got some probs with ur phone or pc. Sometimes the error is shown when the server fails to respond to the request, I think it depends on the quality of service as well.


----------



## svk (Mar 4, 2006)

disable hardware flow control


----------



## Akshay (Apr 1, 2006)

If ur airtel gprs suddenly stops working, just switch off ur cell, remove the sim, reinsert the sim and switch on ur cell. This technique seems to solve quite a few prbs.(reason for this is not known to me but it has helped me quite a few times) may be vishal can help us with the reason.

If this does not solve ur prb., reset ur cell to original factory settings (i hate this)


----------

